# "Early Lessons Learned - B29"



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2010)

I found on the B29 website, these neat mimeographs from 1944 of some of the early lessons learned for the new B-29 crewman and ground crews.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 4, 2010)

Gret info Sys - too bad that didn't show up a few weeks earlier, but then again had you posted it a few weeks ago, at least one response would have been a Wikipedia "cut and paste."


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Gret info Sys - too bad that didn't show up a few weeks earlier, but then again had you posted it a few weeks ago, at least one response would have been a Wikipedia "cut and paste."





At least the information was current - for 1944!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 4, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> At least the information was current - for 1944!



That's true!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2010)

That and very interesting. Thank you for sharing the info Syscom.


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks. This is quite interesting and realistic to illustrate the people struggling to bring the way-too-advanced aircraft into operational. I haven't seen this type of writing in any other aviation related papers.


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 13, 2010)

(cancelled due to this is a double posting)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

Interesting reading Sys. 


Wheels


----------

